# Crocheters, can you figure this out?



## CrochetyLady

The pictures are of a Turkish Loofah made by a friend of a friend. It was lent to me to see if I could figure out how to make it. I have all the stitches except the leaf design. I can replicate it fairly closely by "embroidering" it on after the fact but I'm wondering if there isn't a way to actually crochet the leaves while doing the regular dc rows. It looks exactly the same on either side. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

The photos appear to be upside down. Looking at them from the other side up, the puffy bits may be done as elongated stitches. It may be time to search online stitch collections to try to locate it or something similar.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Aggie May

CrochetyLady said:


> The pictures are of a Turkish Loofah made by a friend of a friend. It was lent to me to see if I could figure out how to make it. I have all the stitches except the leaf design. I can replicate it fairly closely by "embroidering" it on after the fact but I'm wondering if there isn't a way to actually crochet the leaves while doing the regular dc rows. It looks exactly the same on either side. Thanks for any help you can give.


Looks to me like the background is crocheted and the leaf shapes are probably stitched on, that is why it looks the same both sides.
Can you look under the leaf stitches to see if this is the case?
Have fun.
Colleen
PS, I should read post properly before I reply.
You could maybe work some sort of cluster design but it would not look the same both side.
Not sure exactly how you would do it but it may be possible.
I think stitching would just be easier.


----------



## yourmother306

oh my
I've seen it before, but can't find the pattern
This is the closest...
http://www.mooglyblog.com/2012/05/02/spike-cluster-stitch-video-tutorial-crochet/


----------



## RoxyCatlady

I've done it before, too - as Jessica Jean said, it is upside down. And I see the video link shows how it is done...

I can see by your example above, that they left some chain one spaces to work into, which is how I recall doing it myself...

They are, indeed, long stitches worked into rows below, and gathered into one stitch at the top like a puff stitch.


----------



## CrochetyLady

Jessica-Jean said:


> The photos appear to be upside down. Looking at them from the other side up, the puffy bits may be done as elongated stitches. It may be time to search online stitch collections to try to locate it or something similar.
> 
> Happy hunting!


Duh! Of course it's upside down. I was looking at it from the standpoint of the puffs looking like leaves. Thank you, this is me smacking my forhead.


----------



## CrochetyLady

yourmother306 said:


> oh my
> I've seen it before, but can't find the pattern
> This is the closest...
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/2012/05/02/spike-cluster-stitch-video-tutorial-crochet/


I think you're right except the puffs on mine have more than one thread in each stitch. I'm off to try it out...wish me luck!


----------



## CrochetyLady

RoxyCatlady said:


> I've done it before, too - as Jessica Jean said, it is upside down. And I see the video link shows how it is done...
> 
> I can see by your example above, that they left some chain one spaces to work into, which is how I recall doing it myself...
> 
> They are, indeed, long stitches worked into rows below, and gathered into one stitch at the top like a puff stitch.


There are indeed ch1 spaces where the elongated stitches go. I watched the video and am going to go try it now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

The Spike Cluster Stitch shown on the Moogly website is worked over a background of single crochet with no holes made for the eventual spikes. In the 'loofah' first shown on this topic, the background is double crochet _and[i/] it appears to be worked very tightly, with holes left for the spikes, and the spikes themselves seem to have been worked into those holes and *twice* in each hole and the spikes are worked very loosely. Phew! Run-on sentence! Does that make sense though?

OR, maybe those ch-1 spaces are made in the dc fabric and the puffies are stitched afterward? That would make it identical on each side and would be easier to do. Going from working tightly to loosely and back again isn't easy!_


----------



## CrochetyLady

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Spike Cluster Stitch shown on the Moogly website is worked over a background of single crochet with no holes made for the eventual spikes. In the 'loofah' first shown on this topic, the background is double crochet _and[i/] it appears to be worked very tightly, with holes left for the spikes, and the spikes themselves seem to have been worked into those holes and *twice* in each hole and the spikes are worked very loosely. Phew! Run-on sentence! Does that make sense though?
> 
> OR, maybe those ch-1 spaces are made in the dc fabric and the puffies are stitched afterward? That would make it identical on each side and would be easier to do. Going from working tightly to loosely and back again isn't easy!_


_

Exactly. It is dc fabric with 2 stitches (spikes) in each ch 1 hole. this also makes the pattern on the back side as the spikes are just big loops going around a few rows instead of one loop of thread. I'll be posting pictures in an hour or two. Thanks for flipping that one right side up!_


----------



## CrochetyLady

Yay, I did it! with your help of course. Here are pictures of the first puff row. If anyone's interested I'd be happy to write this out.
Thanks again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Wonderful! I'd like to have the pattern, if you don't mind writing it out. It looks lovely!


----------



## CrochetyLady

Here it is.

Row 1: Ch 59, dc in 5th ch from hook, *sk 1, ch 1, dc in next ch* rep * to * across to end of row. Ch 4, turn.

Row 2: dc in 1st dc, dc in ch 1 sp, dc in next dc, across. (Dc in each ch1 sp and dc) until last dc. Ch 1, dc in 3rd ch of previous row. Ch 4, turn.

Row 3: Repeat row 2.

Row 4: Dc in 1st dc and next 4. *Ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc and next 6.* Repeat * to * 4 more times. Ch 1 sk 1 dc, dc in next dc and next 4, ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning ch below. Ch 4, turn.

Row 5: Dc in 1st dc and next 2dc. *ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc, ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc, ch1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc and next 2 dc.* Reeat from * to * to last dc. Ch 1, dc in ch 3 of turning row, ch 4, turn.

Row 6: Dc in 1st dc, *ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc* Repeat ** to last dc, ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning row, ch 4, turn. You now have a "grid" of sqare holes with 6 repeats. 1 hole on the bottom, 3 holes above each 1 in the next row, 5 holes above each 3 in the next row, and 5 on top of the 3. Row 6 is holes all the way across, which puts 5 holes on top of each 3 (the end ones are shared between neighboring repeats)
0 = dc, X = ch 1 space (hole)
Row 6 0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0
Row 5 0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0
Row 4 0X00000X0000000X0000000X0000000X0000000X0000000X00000X0
Row 3 0X000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000X0

Row 7: Dc in 1st dc, 2 dc in next ch 1 sp. Ch 2, now very loosely, draw up a loop in the ch1 sp right below the 2 dc, do another loop in the same space, then pull up a loop in the ch space 2 rows down, and 1 to the left of the one just worked, do another loop in the same space. (Throughout this part, after every large loop, hold the crochet hook level with the top of this row to make all the loops come to the same level at the top). Next make 2 loops in the ch 1 space 3 rows down, and 1 to the left of the one just worked, then 2 loops in the ch 1 sp 2 rows down and 1 to the left of the one just worked, then 2 loops in the ch 1 sp 1 row down and 1 to the left of the one just worked. You should now have 21 loops on the hook, yo and pull through all 21 loops, ch 1 to pull them together tightly, ch 2, 2dc in ch sp where the last loops were worked, dc in next dc, ch 2 and repeat looping process, beginning with the ch 1 space on the left side of the first "leaf". Repeat across row (6 leaves), ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning ch, ch 4, turn.

Row 8: Dc in 1st dc and next 2 dc, *2 dc in ch 2 sp., ch 1, 2dc in ch 2 sp and dc in next 3 dc, ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning ch, ch 4, turn.

Row 9: Repeat row 5

Repeat the pattern rows 5 - 8 as many times as you like then end by repeating rows 2,3 and 1.

That's it! I did not put in the "handles" that are in the original. I have figured out the edging and will add those instructions tomorrow. Please let me know if anything here is unclear. Have fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thank you very much! 

The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.


----------



## CrochetyLady

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.


Yikes! i just realized I made a mistake in the instructions. I left out that there is a yo each time before drawing up a loop through the ch 1 spaces. Basically, you are making a dc through the 'holes' in the grid but you don't pull through the loops on the hook until you've done 2 dc in each of 5 holes (21 loops). Then it's yo and pull through all loops.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CrochetyLady said:


> Yikes! i just realized I made a mistake in the instructions. I left out that there is a yo each time before drawing up a loop through the ch 1 spaces. Basically, you are making a dc through the 'holes' in the grid but you don't pull through the loops on the hook until you've done 2 dc in each of 5 holes (21 loops). Then it's yo and pull through all loops.


I'm too groggy to figure out where to insert that, so I've just added it as an Addendum on a Word 97-2003 document. Hopefully, you can place it where it belongs and re-attach the corrected version.


----------



## sewlee

You guys are amazing!


----------



## valj46

CrochetyLady said:


> The pictures are of a Turkish Loofah made by a friend of a friend. It was lent to me to see if I could figure out how to make it. I have all the stitches except the leaf design. I can replicate it fairly closely by "embroidering" it on after the fact but I'm wondering if there isn't a way to actually crochet the leaves while doing the regular dc rows. It looks exactly the same on either side. Thanks for any help you can give.


Looks too nice to use as a loofah


----------



## puppies

What is a Turkish Loofah?


----------



## tamarque

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.


how did you get all these responses and pics Jessica Jean on the computer in a pdf?????


----------



## valj46

Its used to scrub your back in the bath ,used like a bath brush


puppies said:


> What is a Turkish Loofah?


----------



## Dohuga

I believe that cluster stitch is it. I made an afghan years ago that had similar bursts.


----------



## logicfrog1

it looks like a long sc st to me you work them by:working row st untol you reach placement then working 3 or 4 rows insert hook pull working yarn even with row you are on complete sc, you should see it on both sides


----------



## henhouse2011

WooHoo Jessica Jean you are a treasure. So now ladies, how many are going to make this loofa and what shall we use for yarn? Loofa along anyone?


----------



## Bobbie K

By George,(CrochetyLady) I think you've got it.


----------



## Rainebo

Jessica-Jean said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! i just realized I made a mistake in the instructions. I left out that there is a yo each time before drawing up a loop through the ch 1 spaces. Basically, you are making a dc through the 'holes' in the grid but you don't pull through the loops on the hook until you've done 2 dc in each of 5 holes (21 loops). Then it's yo and pull through all loops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too groggy to figure out where to insert that, so I've just added it as an Addendum on a Word 97-2003 document. Hopefully, you can place it where it belongs and re-attach the corrected version.
Click to expand...

Jessica-Jean... You amaze me! Not only do you have such a vast knowledge of yarn craft, but you are also a computer whiz! I bow before you!!!


----------



## Donnathomp

CrochetyLady said:


> Yay, I did it! with your help of course. Here are pictures of the first puff row. If anyone's interested I'd be happy to write this out.
> Thanks again.


It's really nice! you are pretty smart to have figured it out. thank you for sharing the instructions. I will definitely try this.

Donna


----------



## Jeanie1942

Yes, please. I would love to give it a try also. Thank you for doing it. :thumbup: 

(e-mail removed)


----------



## Ann Heistad

I would love to have the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## suzee15

Tis is a very beautiful pattern. I copied it down to try it in the future. Would never have thought of it for myself. Good job


----------



## mamaw5

Looks like you did it perfectly!! I may just have to try this myself!


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Thank you for the PDF - handy to save directly into iBooks! Thank you also to everyone for figuring out this pattern. It is lovely. Two (or more) heads are certainly better than one .


----------



## BeaStitcher

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wonderful! I'd like to have the pattern, if you don't mind writing it out. It looks lovely!


Me too. It looks like it would make a nice wash cloth.

Sharon


----------



## jeanbess

I would like the pattern also thank you


----------



## ragdoll_island

You and Jessica Jean have done a wonderful job. I can't wait to start one. I also thought about doing a wash/dishcloth with the pattern. All we need now is the border. This is one of the reasons why I love this forum so much!


----------



## djones5252

I have crocheted for years - almost 40, in fact, but am never good at "figuring out' patterns by just looking at them. THANK YOU, creative ladies!


----------



## jeanbess

Jessica-Jean said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! i just realized I made a mistake in the instructions. I left out that there is a yo each time before drawing up a loop through the ch 1 spaces. Basically, you are making a dc through the 'holes' in the grid but you don't pull through the loops on the hook until you've done 2 dc in each of 5 holes (21 loops). Then it's yo and pull through all loops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too groggy to figure out where to insert that, so I've just added it as an Addendum on a Word 97-2003 document. Hopefully, you can place it where it belongs and re-attach the corrected version.
Click to expand...

Jessica-Jean when you figure it out please let us know for all that are not to familiar with crocheting thanks to both of you it is a beautiful pattern maybe will start getting more practice in crocheting (thank heaven for spell check I don't look so stupid ) Jean


----------



## Valanteen

Thank you! What a neat idea. I will make up a bunch of these as stocking stuffers. I have 17 grandkids, 4 greatgrands and their parents so I have to plan in advance.


----------



## Alexia

ChrosetLady, I think I like your blanket more. It looks absolutely gorgeous. Love the yarn you used. Thanks for sharing the pattern. 


Angela


----------



## CrochetyLady

OK Here it is again with all corrections and the directions for the edging and handles. Be sure to read the notes at the end before you start so you can decide if you want the handles or not. Thanks everyone for your help and kind words, Jessica Jean, it's been a pleasure working with you!
Nancy (Crochety Lady)

Turkish Loofah (Spiked Cluster Stitch over DC)

Row 1: Ch 59, dc in 5th ch from hook, *sk 1, ch 1, dc in next ch* rep * to * across to end of row. Ch 4, turn.

Row 2: dc in 1st dc, dc in ch 1 sp, dc in next dc, across. (Dc in each ch1 sp and dc) until last dc. Ch 1, dc in 3rd ch of previous row. Ch 4, turn.

Row 3: Repeat row 2.

Row 4: Dc in 1st dc and next 4. *Ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc and next 6.* Repeat * to * 4 more times. Ch 1 sk 1 dc, dc in next dc and next 4, ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning ch below. Ch 4, turn.

Row 5: Dc in 1st dc and next 2dc. *ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc, ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc, ch1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc and next 2 dc.* Reeat from * to * to last dc. Ch 1, dc in ch 3 of turning row, ch 4, turn.

Row 6: Dc in 1st dc, *ch 1, sk 1 dc, dc in next dc* Repeat ** to last dc, ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning row, ch 4, turn. You now have a "grid" of sqare holes with 6 repeats. 1 hole on the bottom, 3 holes above each 1 in the next row, 5 holes above each 3 in the next row, and 5 on top of the 3. Row 6 is holes all the way across, which puts 5 holes on top of each 3 (the end ones are shared between neighboring repeats)
0 = dc, X = ch 1 space (hole)
Row 6 0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0X0
Row 5 0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0X0X000X0
Row 4 0X00000X0000000X0000000X0000000X0000000X0000000X00000X0
Row 3 0X000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000X0

Row 7: Dc in 1st dc, 2 dc in next ch 1 sp. Ch 2, now very loosely, yo, draw up a loop in the ch1 sp right below the 2 dc (in other words, do a dc but leave the 3 loops on the hook preparing to do a cluster stitch), do another dcinto the same space, then yo and pull up a loop in the ch space 2 rows down, and 1 to the left of the one just worked, do another dc in the same space. (Throughout this part, after every large loop, hold the crochet hook level with the top of this row to make all the loops come to the same level at the top). Next make 2 dc in the ch 1 space 3 rows down, and 1 to the left of the one just worked, then 2 dc in the ch 1 sp 2 rows down and 1 to the left of the one just worked, then 2 dc in the ch 1 sp 1 row down and 1 to the left of the one just worked. You should now have 21 loops on the hook, yo and pull through all 21 loops, ch 1 to pull them together tightly, ch 2, 2dc in ch sp where the last loops were worked, dc in next dc, ch 2 and repeat looping process, beginning with the ch 1 space on the left side of the first "leaf". Repeat across row (6 leaves), ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning ch, ch 4, turn.

Row 8: Dc in 1st dc and next 2 dc, *2 dc in ch 2 sp., ch 1, 2dc in ch 2 sp and dc in next 3 dc, ch 1 dc in ch 3 of turning ch, ch 4, turn.

Row 9: Repeat rows 5 - 8

Repeat Rows 5- 8 until it is the length you want. Then repeat row 2 twice, then row 1.

Edging. Attach yarn with a sl st in any ch 1 sp along the edge. *ch 2, dc into next ch 1 sp, ch 2, 3dc around the dc you just put into the ch 1 sp., sc in next ch 1 sp.* Continue from * to * around, join with sl st. Tie off, weave in ends and go have a bath!

NOTE: If you want the "handles" that are in the original, here's what you do: 
Before starting Row 4, 

Row 3a: Repeat Row 3 up until you've made 18 dc from the ch 1 sp at the edge, then sl st across next 15 dc, dc across last 18 dc to edge and finish as Row 3. 

Row 3b: Start as for Row 3 again but after 18 dc ch 15, sk all the sl sts below and continue as for row 3 from the next dc. 

Row 3c: Repeat Row 3 but dc into each of the 15 chs as if they were dc in the row below.

If you like, when the loofah is finished, you can go back and put a little picot stitch into the edges of the handle. Join with sl st, *ch 3, sl st into 1st ch, sl st in next 2 sts* Repeat around.

NOTE: The original has 10 repeats of the pattern and measures 8 1/4" x 20 1/4" The yarn is a "baby yarn" (lighter than sport) acrylic. You can use whatever yarn you like although I think cotton would be too heavy when wet and of course it need to be machine wash and dry.

I used a 3.5mm hook and mine came out slightly wider and shorter than the original. The designer has an amazingly tight and neat stitch.


----------



## tricotscalins

tamarque said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> how did you get all these responses and pics Jessica Jean on the computer in a pdf?????
Click to expand...

If you use Microsoft Office Word, instead of simply save the document, you can save it as a pdf. In my 2010 version, I just click under File, then click Save and send (just under the Print button) and select «Create a pdf document» and after that, at the right side, click on Create a pdf document.

That's it!

Here is a new .pdf document with corrections.


----------



## cdanzinger

Jessica Jean, I've been gone for 9 weeks and prior to that you went missing. Hope all is well for you, sure have missed your input. thanks for putting this in pdf. Your amazing....Kit Cat


----------



## Needlesgalore

What a pretty pattern!!!!!!!! This site is the greatest, always new things to learn and see. I can hardly wait each day to come on and see what is new. AND people who love to knit and crochet as I do.


----------



## TXann

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.


Thank you Jessica Jean


----------



## Stephhy

sewlee said:


> You guys are amazing!


That's exactly what I was thinking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ARknitter

Looks like y'all have resolved the issue. I, too, thought it looked upside down. Just wanted to chime in that I love this pattern. Had never seen it before and would like to try it soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelsmom1950

I too would like this . Its beautiful. Is it made with a cotton yarn?


----------



## pdstuart

I've never seen that stitch but it is awesome! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## threekidsmom

How clever you are! Wow!


CrochetyLady said:


> Yay, I did it! with your help of course. Here are pictures of the first puff row. If anyone's interested I'd be happy to write this out.
> Thanks again.


----------



## msacco53

This pattern is on Pinterest! If you will go to my boards you will find it under Crochet/Knitting


----------



## umozabeads

Jessica-Jean you are the bomb!!!! Thank you so much for organizing this pattern so wonderfully! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tamarque said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> how did you get all these responses and pics Jessica Jean on the computer in a pdf?????
Click to expand...

Copy and Paste into Word. Rearrange to suit me. This machine is running Windows 7 Home Premium. When I save a Word document, it goes by default to a doc*x*, which many older systems cannot open. I also have the option of saving it as a pdf or a Word97-2003 doc; between those two, just about everyone is able to open it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Rainebo said:


> Jessica-Jean... You amaze me! Not only do you have such a vast knowledge of yarn craft, but you are also a computer whiz! I bow before you!!!


I _wish_ I were a computer whiz! If I were, I wouldn't have two virus infected computers waiting for a trip to the computer fix-it shop! I _do_ have fun playing with Word and Paint to set up patterns as I wish they'd been set up to begin with! If I spent as much time knitting as playing with Word and such, I'd have fewer WIPs!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thanks, TricotsCalins, for putting the newest version into a pdf!


----------



## gramknits

CrochetyLady and Jessica-Jean, you have done a superb job putting your talents together! Thank you both so much for this lovely pattern. I'm always amazed by the things that come to be on KP.


----------



## Rainebo

Jessica-Jean said:


> Rainebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean... You amaze me! Not only do you have such a vast knowledge of yarn craft, but you are also a computer whiz! I bow before you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I _wish_ I were a computer whiz! If I were, I wouldn't have two virus infected computers waiting for a trip to the computer fix-it shop! I _do_ have fun playing with Word and Paint to set up patterns as I wish they'd been set up to begin with! If I spent as much time knitting as playing with Word and such, I'd have fewer WIPs!
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your infected computers! 
 A while back I had an issue with my computer as well. Then my son told me to get the free AVG Antivirus Protection and it's been fine since. It seems to work better for me than the other protection we had on there. Hope your computer issues get resolved soon!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Zowie ...I love KP..and this is EXACTLY why I ventured in here over a year ago...
I am always amazed at the wonderful people here and their vast knowledge..I am in awwee of all of you....and I have been crocheting and knitting for over 50 years..
Thanks so much for posting this CrochetLady ...Thanks Jessica-Jean for her amazing PDF formatted patterns for us to use and TricotsCalins for her updated contribution..

I am humbled by all of you.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## knittingdragon

To me it looks like they are embroidered in later starting with the long centre one then going to the two beside and then the end two. It's very pretty.


----------



## umozabeads

Read the posts above, its crocheted with a long stitch. :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

CrochetyLady said:


> The pictures are of a Turkish Loofah made by a friend of a friend. It was lent to me to see if I could figure out how to make it. I have all the stitches except the leaf design. I can replicate it fairly closely by "embroidering" it on after the fact but I'm wondering if there isn't a way to actually crochet the leaves while doing the regular dc rows. It looks exactly the same on either side. Thanks for any help you can give.


This looks pretty close...
Website for this image
Spike Cluster Stitch Crochet Closeup The key is to keep pulling each loop up ...
mooglyblog.com

http://www.mooglyblog.com/2012/05/02/spike-cluster-stitch-video-tutorial-crochet/

Phone pouch pattern:
http://www.mooglyblog.com/2012/04/20/blue-agave-phone-pouch-wristlet-cozy-free-pattern/
Good luck!


----------



## tricotscalins

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, TricotsCalins, for putting the newest version into a pdf!


It was my pleasure. As you were not online, I simply took over.


----------



## Judy in oz

Thhank you CrochetyLady and Jessica-Jean,
I love the pattern, and will try it also.
Judy


----------



## glnwhi

thank you tis lovely


----------



## Novice Sandy

Beautiful. Glad all of you figured it out. I think I might have to give this a try. Thanks.


----------



## John Dornan

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.


You are a wiz Jessica, thanks for compiling the PDF i have saved it for future reference.
regards, JOHN


----------



## 48barb

Thanks so much for the PDF, Jessica- Jean. I is a lovely looking stitch.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.


----------



## blair rideout

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The attached pdf has all the information and photos from this topic.


JESSICA ! YOU ARE ALSOME !!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thanks for the thanks, but scroll further down the topic. Tricots Calins made a more recent and more complete pdf on a later page than mine!


----------



## missylam

Thanks


----------



## dotb in mo

Wow! Amazing! I kept a opy and bookmarked the posts. 

I'm a newbie who is just beginning...GD &I tried to do chaining and SC rows...she is having problems going back after you turn it over...my big problem (besides uneven stitches) is I seem to have created a trapezoid rather than a rectangle! I guess I am not counting correctly or losing stitch(es) on each row's ends.

Going to try watching some videos together since the books aren't showing every little movement....arrrgh! I keep telling myself once we get it, we will move along quite nicely.

Sometimes I feel like I could just pick up a pattern & picture and make the stitches just like it shows...ah, nice to daydream!

Spent years doing crewel and counted cross stitch...so thought I could pick this up , too....wrong.!...it is going to require a concentrated effort!


SO, I really admire how you can look at a piece and reproduce it and figure out the quirks.

Thank you for sharing the pattern. maybe someday...


----------



## Bobbieknits67

I just love this forum!! You are all so very talanted.

Jessica jean, as always you amaze all of us with your vast knowledge and skills. You and Tricots Calins have made this easy for all who want to try this pattern.

Thank You both

Bobbie


----------



## sewlee

Synergy works! You guys have really given us all a gift in deciphering the pattern.

Next we should decode the two squares for the "Crochet tablecloth - yardsale find" which The Crochet Lady posted here days ago:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95287-1.html


----------



## babyblue

I would also like it wrote out for me .Thank You! I need to make a baby blanket and this adorable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

babyblue said:


> I would also like it wrote out for me .Thank You! I need to make a baby blanket and this adorable.


It has been written out. If you would take the time to look for the download links on previous pages, or for that matter to read the whole five pages ... you would _already_ have found it well written out with all the photos.


----------



## babyblue

Thank You I already download it. And Thanks for being so nice to do this for all of us!


----------



## CrochetyLady

babyblue said:


> Thank You I already download it. And Thanks for being so nice to do this for all of us!


You're welcome.


----------



## dixygrl

I love this stitch (spike cluster ?). I have tried to find something like the piece pictured in the picture to no avail. I am so glad to see that you have worked this piece before. Can you direct me as to where to find instructions for a piece like the one seen here? I love the fact that it is the same on both sides. This is a wonderful site. Thanks for letting me be a part of the group.


----------



## tricotscalins

deborahbutdix said:


> I love this stitch (spike cluster ?). I have tried to find something like the piece pictured in the picture to no avail. I am so glad to see that you have worked this piece before. Can you direct me as to where to find instructions for a piece like the one seen here? I love the fact that it is the same on both sides. This is a wonderful site. Thanks for letting me be a part of the group.


Look at the first pages, you'll find a link to download the pattern.


----------



## MissMagnolia

Oh that is so pretty. Thanks for posting it and thanks Jessica-Jean for making it downloadable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

The latest *and corrected* download, posted by TricotsCalins, is about mid-page on page 3 of this topic thread.


----------



## CrochetyLady

I finished mine, here are the pictures. I did the washcloth size instead of the full loofah.


----------



## valj46

CrochetyLady said:


> I finished mine, here are the pictures. I did the washcloth size instead of the full loofah.


lovely


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Excellent!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Never mind that the website is in Russian; the photo-tutorial is excellent! 
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/tatmel/post190073255/

I found the link at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98324-1.html


----------



## CrochetyLady

Jessica-Jean said:


> Never mind that the website is in Russian; the photo-tutorial is excellent!
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/tatmel/post190073255/
> 
> I found the link at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98324-1.html


Isn't it funny that someone else found this stitch from a different location at the same time! That Russian site may be where my friend's friend got the pattern in the first place. You're right Jessica-Jean, the pictures are excellent.


----------



## hayestrent

Hi,
Please write out the pattern as I am definitely interested in recreating it. Thank you!


----------



## CrochetyLady

hayestrent said:


> Hi,
> Please write out the pattern as I am definitely interested in recreating it. Thank you!


Look at the last 3 posts on page one and first post of page 2. I wrote it out, Jessica Jean made a PDF file of it, then I had to add a correction. Happy crocheting! Post pictures.


----------



## tricotscalins

hayestrent said:


> Hi,
> Please write out the pattern as I am definitely interested in recreating it. Thank you!


The last pdf with corrections is in the middle of the page 3.

Happy crocheting!


----------



## hayestrent

I found it. Thanks so much!


----------



## GrandmaLindaRu

I would LOVE to have you write it out for me, would you be willing?


----------



## RoxyCatlady

GrandmaLindaRu said:


> I would LOVE to have you write it out for me, would you be willing?


It has been done.... Look on the third page of posts, about half way down.


----------



## Mary Diaz

TXann said:


> Thank you Jessica Jean


 :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen

I wrote out a pattern for that stitch before it can be found here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192553-1.html


----------



## Lamzdivy

Thank you, Noreen! I've downloaded and saved your lovely pattern in my Google Drive.


----------



## Noreen

Lamzdivy said:


> Thank you, Noreen! I've downloaded and saved your lovely pattern in my Google Drive.


your welcome


----------



## milosmom

Try this link: https://www.etsy.com/shop/BassWoodStitchery?ref=search_shop_redirect

It is a pattern that looks close to what you are looking for.


----------



## disgo

CrochetyLady said:


> The pictures are of a Turkish Loofah made by a friend of a friend. It was lent to me to see if I could figure out how to make it. I have all the stitches except the leaf design. I can replicate it fairly closely by "embroidering" it on after the fact but I'm wondering if there isn't a way to actually crochet the leaves while doing the regular dc rows. It looks exactly the same on either side. Thanks for any help you can give.


You have gotten your answer but would recommend you use a smaller hook to create tighter double crochets.

In the future refer to puff/pineapple stitch crochet stitches which as you have discovered are pulled loops done into filet/open work (chain) spaces. I can see three strands in each portion of the "leaf" so would do yarn wrap and then three pulled loops, yarn wrap (over). Normal pineapple puff is done with 7 pulled loops done working last yarn over through 9 loops on the hook (2 yo with 7 plp).


----------



## MRSGRAHAM

I found a very good pictorial of this pattern here http://clubmasteric.ru/shemi-vasanie-kruchkom/uzori-kruchkom/246-uzor-iz-pishnih-stolbikov.html and some stitch counts in the comments. Hope this helps anyone else looking for this.


----------



## Alice59

This is very pretty.I found a link complete with how to instructions for this pattern.
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/7/22/1342972850275-turkish_loofah.pdf


----------



## Gail Stairs

THANK YOU ALL!


----------

